# Canon 6D without Wi-Fi?



## duarted (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi everyone

I found websites selling the Canon 6D without Wi-Fi & GPS at 1020$US. The one with Wi-Fi & GPS is around 1700$US

I don't really care about the GPS but would like the Wi-Fi feature, is there a way to add Wi-Fi to the Canon 6D? How much does it cost?

Thanks!


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 7, 2014)

How to add Wi-Fi to your dSLR - CNET


----------



## ronlane (Nov 7, 2014)

Sounds a little suspect to me. I've never heard of the 6D without GPS and WiFi.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 7, 2014)

I think it's true.  Some countries have restrictions on wifi and gps devices.


----------



## duarted (Nov 7, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Sounds a little suspect to me. I've never heard of the 6D without GPS and WiFi.



It's true, there are 2 versions:

Canon EOS 6D With And Without GPS and WiFi? - CanonWatch

Thanks for the info JacaRanda!

Do the Wi-Fi SD cards let you control the camera via wireless with a smartphone or it's just to transfer pictures?


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 7, 2014)

duarted said:


> Do the Wi-Fi SD cards let you control the camera via wireless with a smartphone or it's just to transfer pictures?



The wireless SD cards only do transfer of images.


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 8, 2014)

While it's true that Canon does make a version of the 6D with no GPS & WiFi, these are produced for sale in countries where use of the frequencies is not permitted.  

This may, however, create issues for serviceability.  I realize you're talking about a used body (so there's no warranty) but here in the US, Canon USA won't service a camera unless it was a camera body originally imported by Canon for sale in North America (this applies even to service that you are willing to pay for.)


----------



## dolina (Nov 8, 2014)

duarted said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I found websites selling the Canon 6D without Wi-Fi & GPS at 1020$US. The one with Wi-Fi & GPS is around 1700$US
> 
> ...


That is essentially a 5D Mark II. Wanna buy mine?  I will sell it to you for $920 + shipping & handling


----------



## duarted (Nov 9, 2014)

TCampbell said:


> While it's true that Canon does make a version of the 6D with no GPS & WiFi, these are produced for sale in countries where use of the frequencies is not permitted.
> 
> This may, however, create issues for serviceability.  I realize you're talking about a used body (so there's no warranty) but here in the US, Canon USA won't service a camera unless it was a camera body originally imported by Canon for sale in North America (this applies even to service that you are willing to pay for.)



The websites I'm talking about are in the US and the cameras are not USED, they have warranty:

http://www.niceelectronics.com/prod...m_medium=cse&gclid=CIyljZmJ7sECFcrm7AodP00ACg

Canon EOS 6D Digital Camera (Body Only): Digital Outlets

What do you think? The price is just too good!



dolina said:


> duarted said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...



No thanks


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2014)

When a price is ridiculously lower than the price at B&H Photo or Adorama, or 1,000 other reputable retailers across the USA...you are dealing with a scammer outfit!!

Digital Outlets Reviews - https://digitaloutlets.net Ratings at ResellerRatings  : this is from what I think is a REAL person, a dissatisfied customer. On the other hand, THIS page seems suspiciously like fake "customers" giving glowing reviews. The clue? The "customer" who mentions getting equipment for, literally, "half price". Digitaloutlets.net Reviews - digitaloutlets.net Ratings at ResellerRatings

Here's another warning sign: THIS specific telephone sales tactic: " *Scott informed that the lenses i order was made of plastic and don’t match with the camera*(By the way I purchased that lenses based on review form internet!). He helped my find right lenses that firs my needs. Not only that , after I have received order he has helped with understanding how I can use my hardware efficiently"


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 9, 2014)

duarted said:


> TCampbell said:
> 
> 
> > While it's true that Canon does make a version of the 6D with no GPS & WiFi, these are produced for sale in countries where use of the frequencies is not permitted.
> ...



Canon only produces one version of the 6D for sale in the USA and it has GPS+WiFi.  If this camera does not have GPS+WiFi then they are buying the camera in another country and importing it themselves... in which case the camera will NOT have Canon factory warranty or service (and that includes service outside of warranty.) 

If having factory warranty and serviceability are important to you, then you'd want to look elsewhere.

When price are "too good to be true"... they usually are.

As I do web searches for "nice electronics" combined with words like "scam", "rip-off", etc. I do get a lot of hits with numerous complaints.  Beware!


----------



## duarted (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone for warning me, it sounded too good to be true.

What about Abes of Maine? They're selling the Canon 6D with no Wi-Fi for 1299$US 

Are they a reputable store? I'm sending them an e-mail asking about the warranty on the Canon 6D


----------



## Surfwooder (Nov 20, 2014)

The 6D you are looking at is what is called "gray market".  This means the camera will perform as any other 6D, but your warranty from Canon is useless.  So, the price you pay may be a bigger gamble than you think.  Canon only warranties their products for only one year.  But, if you ever have a problem with that 6D, and send to Canon for service, even if you pay, Canon will deny your repair.  B&H, Adorama, and Cameta will sell you a gray market camera, but will warranty it with a "in house" warranty, where they will repair/replace the camera over sometimes 3 years.  Look at "canonpricewatch.com" and you'll find the 6D for about $1400.  and it is a U.S. model.


----------



## duarted (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi Surfwooder

On
Canon EOS 6D Price Watch and Comparison
the ones that are selling it at 1400$US are all scammers... just search for their names on google and you'll find a bunch of unhappy people.

Basically from my latest researches, anyone selling it below 1699$US is probably a scammer


----------



## Paul Josaph (Nov 25, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> How to add Wi-Fi to your dSLR - CNET



Nice question, i also need the answer.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 30, 2014)

Abes is reputable.


----------

